# Thoughts on the new Bulova Chronograph C Special Edition



## aaron davis (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey guys and girls,

I hadn't seen any posts on here yet about the Men's Bulova Chronograph C Special Edition Watch with product Code: 96K101

What is everyone's thoughts? I know its the remake of the old stars and stripes model, personally I like it but I'm not sure about the back of the bracelet.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Its OK, but I think I prefer the original.

I'm not diggin the braclet..............


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Leather Band looks better then that Mesh Bracelet. 46mm case... Too big for my taste. Its ok. I wouldn't buy it but it will appeal to some. Price up around $650-$750 . That too high for what the watch is. The Dave Scott watch is cheaper then that and has alot broader appeal. The hand design reminds me of a Mickey Mouse Watch. Generally, I am not a fan of these retro watches. I would prefer the real thing. Just my $$


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm kinda diggin it!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I'm kinda diggin it!


Me too! Bracelet looks good. Thinkin' the case might be better with some small lugs.

What movement is powering it?


----------



## Burgs (Apr 19, 2015)

The price will come down in a few months - just like the moon watch. Might get one and put it on a Red White & Blue NATO for national holidays.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Like it was mentioned above, the case diameter is too large, at least for me. However, I do like that Bulova is bringing back the case designs of their older watches. I think it's great. Certainly nicer to have an original, but a nice option for those who can't acquire one, or would like a modern quartz movement. 

Eric


----------



## DaveK12 (Mar 25, 2017)

You know what is most exciting? The classic logo and "Archive Series." Maybe they're getting ready to drop a bunch of new retro looks with Accutron II power. I sure hope so.


----------



## aaron davis (Oct 21, 2016)

DaveK12 said:


> You know what is most exciting? The classic logo and "Archive Series." Maybe they're getting ready to drop a bunch of new retro looks with Accutron II power. I sure hope so.


I really hope so to they did some amazing models that we would love to see remade with a modern spin. Just as long as they don't deviate too far from the original, sometimes brands can over do it.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Funky. I like it.


----------



## drjordan (Mar 12, 2011)

I like it fine. I think I would like it more with a wider band. And I think that Skagen does the adjustable mesh bracelet a little better than this. The watch itself looks good though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## config (Aug 19, 2016)

Love it on the leather bracelet. The mesh bracelet is NOT for me though.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

It is too

Large 
Expensive
Imbalanced (band to head)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

I like the look, but as others have mentioned, the mesh bracelet isn't working for me and like a lot of what Bulova is putting out these days, this is just too darn big.


----------



## wolfpack1995 (Jul 21, 2017)

Like it don't love it, not for me.


----------



## nicksi (Dec 27, 2014)

Me too! Loving the retro renewal Bulova has been doing lately.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> It is too
> 
> Large
> Expensive
> Imbalanced (band to head)


All of this.


----------



## nicksi (Dec 27, 2014)

I really like the font change they made back to the older style.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

It's large, but lugless and should wear similar to a Tuna which is a similar size. It's not my style, but I like it.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm with the OP re. the mesh bracelet. I like shark mesh bracelets in general, but I don't like this one.
Specifically, I'd prefer a deployment clasp (if that's feasible with a mesh design) over the three-layer foldover, and I don't like the outer appearance of the removable links adjacent to the clasp.

The case diameter of 46 mm is far too big for my wrist and taste - but huge watches are in fashion now. Buy vintage or don't buy. Or select from a very small group of slightly smaller new watches.

Oh, and - - they managed to squeeze the entire name "Bulova" onto the signed crown. What, no tuning fork? Has it been banished? And how will those tiny characters hold up over time? I predict that over the years, they will lose much of their clarity. If they must dump the tuning fork logo, they should come up with a stylized "B" to use instead. Or "BP" for Bulova Precisionist. Then I could claim they personalized the crown to match my initials. That would work for me.


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

They are staying true to the original Stars and Stripes which has the same Crown as this re-issue. Only "Bulova" written on it. It was a mechanical movement (Valjoux) so no tuning fork. It holds up fine


mystic nerd said:


> Oh, and - - they managed to squeeze the entire name "Bulova" onto the signed crown. What, no tuning fork? Has it been banished? And how will those tiny characters hold up over time? I predict that over the years, they will lose much of their clarity. If they must dump the tuning fork logo, they should come up with a stylized "B" to use instead. Or "BP" for Bulova Precisionist. Then I could claim they personalized the crown to match my initials. That would work for me.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

SPEIRMOOR said:


> They are staying true to the original Stars and Stripes which has the same Crown as this re-issue. Only "Bulova" written on it. It was a mechanical movement (Valjoux) so no tuning fork. It holds up fine


Speirmoor, thanks - I stand corrected on this point. I did not know the original had "Bulova" on the crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

